# إغتصاب النساء في سبيل الله



## فادي البغدادي (12 مايو 2011)

*إغتصاب النساء في سبيل الله !​*
*إعترفت سميره جاسم 51 سنه من محافظة الانبار الى السلطات العراقية، بتورطها في التنسيق لإغتصاب فتيات عراقيات، يتم التلاعب بهن نفسيا فيما بعد ليعتقدن بأن الطريقه الوحيده لغسل عارهن هو أن يصبحن شهيدات إنتحاريات.*








*قد لاتكفي اي كلمات لتعبر  عن خساسة و وضاعة الجماعات الأسلاميه السلفية التكفيرية خلف ذلك والتي تدّعى بالمقاومه الشريفة. لايكفي أن تلام الفتاة المُغتصبه رغم إنها الضحيه بل يذهب الدين الى أبعد من ذلك بقتلها تحت ذريعة الإستشهاد في سبيل الله.

عبّرت هذه المجرمه المعروفه بأسم "أم المُؤمنين" عن هذه الأخلاقيات المشوهه في شريط فيديو إعترفت به بمكائدها وكيف غررت بفتيات ونساء عراقيات اغلبهن من المحجبات و المنقبات اصلا ليكنّ إنتحاريات، فبعد أن رتبت إغتصابهن تقوم بإعدادهن ذهنياً لغسل عارهن، ومن ثم تقوم بتمريرهن الى جماعة إسلاميه إرهابيه تدعى بـ ((أنصار السُــنة ))، ليتم تلبيسهن الحزام الناسف وإرسالهن الى هدفهن حيث يتم تفجيرهن من بعد بواسطة جهاز تحكم عن بعد"ريموت كونترول".


*







*صرح اللواء قاسم عطا من الشرطه العراقية بأن سميره جاسم المعروفه بـ (( أم المؤمنين )) قد إعترفت للمحققين بترتيبها لإغتصاب 80 إمرأة وفتاة عراقية ليتم إقناعهن بالإنتحار ليتطهّر  إسمها وإسم عائلتها، وقد تم تنفيذ إنتحار 28 منهن من خلال معقل هذه الجماعه الإسلاميه المتطرفة

السبب ليس فقط لأن المرأه المُسلمه محجبه ومنقبه فيسهل تخبئة المُتفجرات تحت جلابيبها..بل لأنه يسهل تعميق الشعور بالذنب والعار فيها. كثير من هؤلاء يمرن بسهولة أكثر من الرجل على نقاط التفتيش بسبب حجابهن ولا يفتشن، لذا فلا مانع أن يضاف اليهن الشعور بالذنب من السفور، الشعور بالذنب من العار وتحطيمها نفسياً بالكامل ثم التضحية بها.

هؤلاء النسوة المساكين اللاتي تم قتلهن هن بالدرجة الأولى ضحايا مجتمع أبتلى بأدعياء الاسلام الجهادي اللذين يهدرون كرامة المرأه بعدم اعطائها أي قيمة بل هي متاع للرجل يفعل بها ماشاء

الذي لا يمكن تصوره كيف برر هؤلاء الرجال المُقاومون المُسلمون قتل الابرياء و إغتصاب النساء لأنفسهم ودينهم. كيف قدم لهم شيوخ الإسلام الذرائع لهذا النوع من "الجهاد" ؟

يقول الواحد منهم لنفسه : هذا إغتصاب في سبيل الله؟ أنه شيء أخلاقي بديع من أجل رفع راية الإسلام؟ هل ظهر أي من مشايخ الإسلام بعمامته الناصعة البياض من على منابر الجوامع او من الهيئة العليا لعلماء المسلمين في العراق مُستنكراً فعل هذه الجماعه أو مُكفراً لهم؟ هل شعر أي من مشايخ المُسلمين في بلاد الاسلام بذنب ولو قليل. أما من يعيب منهم هذا الفعل المشين؟ أنهم كالعاده سيقولون تلك قلة لاتمثل الأسلام الحقيقي.

كما يقولون حين تسألهم أو تواجههم عن الجماعة و الاخوان من اهل التكية و الطريقة الرفاعية و الدراويش الذين يجرحون اجسادهم و يثقبون وجوههم و ايديهم بالاسياخ و السكاكين كبارا و اطفالا في احتفالات دموية متخلفة و مرة ثانية سيقولون تلك قلة لاتمثل الأسلام الحقيقي و عندما تواجههم بتحليل الزنى عن طريق الزواج العرفي و المسيار و المسفار و العشرات الاخرى من الاسماء المبرره لهذا النوع من الزنى الذي يسمح للبالغة و القاصر بالكشف عن عورتها و القيام بالفعل الجنسي مع الغرباء و المعارف بحجة الزواج المؤقت الذي يسمح لها بعدئذ بالطلاق و الزواج مرة اخرى من الغير خلال ايام مدودة و مرة اخرى سيقولون تلك قلة لاتمثل الأسلام الحقيقي  !!

و بدلا من انتقاد هؤلاء الكفره من اهل ملــّتهم و محاولة اصلاحهم  ، يتسترون عليهم و يدعون انهم قلة و بنفس الوقت يقومون بتكفير الملل و المعتقدات و المذاهب و حتى الاديان الاخرى بانتقاداتهم المزدوجة المعايير كتحريم اللطم و المتعة (لدى الشيعة)  و بالاتهامات الباطلة و بالدعاية الهدامة كتعدد واختلاف الكتاب المقدس لدى المسيحيين وتكذيب السيد المسيح وغيرها مستغلين التعصب و الطائفية و مسببين التنافر و التناحر بين ابناء امة محمد ثم يهدرون دمائهم بأسم الاسلام و يقتلوهم و يدمرون دور عبادتهم بأسم الاسلام ثم يتوجهون للصلاة و يستغفرون ربهم و يطلبون التوبة باسم الاسلام و يدعون لشهدائهم بالجنة و لقتلانا بالنار...  هل يكفي ذلك ليجعلهم من اهل الجنة؟ هل يكفي ذلك ليجعلهم مسلمون؟ هل يكفي ذلك ليجعلهم بشر؟ وهل يكفي ذلك ليمسح عارهم؟ ... لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

 ـ منقول ـ*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2011)

للدرجة دي وصلت خسة هؤلاء القوم

ولكن من فضلك يا اخ فادي المصدر للتوثيق


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا .. شكرا جدا​


----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2011)

شياطين تعيش في أجساد بشرية فتعيث فسادا وموتا.

يار ارحم!  يار ارحم!  يار ارحم!

اضم صوتي الى صوت كوبتيك مان في معرفة مصدر الخبر


----------



## شميران (12 مايو 2011)

*يارب ارحمنا هدولة وحوش وحتى الوحوش ارحم منهم *
*شكرا للخبر*
*وانا اشكر ربي لاني مسيحية ترليون مرة لالالا اكثر من ترليون*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (12 مايو 2011)

*شكراً أحبتي لمروركم الكريـــم

اما بالنسبة لمصادر الخبر فهي :

منتدى شبكة إعمار العراق ، الخبر محرر من قبل المدير العام للموقع الاخ محمد حسين

http://www.iraq2003.com/vb/showthread.php?1505-%C7%E1%DA%D1%C7%DE-%C5%DB%CA%D5%C7%C8-%C7%E1%E4%D3%C7%C1-%DD%ED-%D3%C8%ED%E1-%C7%E1%E1%E5





و منتديات حوار الحق

http://www.is-tr.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15430




و موقع رابطة المرأة العراقية 

http://www.iraqiwomensleague.com/news.php?action=list&cat_id=13





وهذه مدونة خاصة ، كتبت عن الخبر أيضا

http://benkerishan.blog.ru/55917449.html



و غيرها الكثيــــــــر ...


بالاضافة الى مقطع فيديو يخص تفاصيل الخبر ، كان على اليو تيوب ، لكنه غير متوفر الآن ، حيث  تم حذفه ... لأسباب معروفة !!


مع التحية​*


----------



## SALVATION (12 مايو 2011)

*



هذا إغتصاب في سبيل الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*فخرهم زناهم*
*



أنهم كالعاده سيقولون تلك قلة لاتمثل الأسلام الحقيقي.

كما يقولون حين تسألهم أو تواجههم عن الجماعة و الاخوان من اهل التكية و الطريقة الرفاعية و الدراويش الذين يجرحون اجسادهم و يثقبون وجوههم و ايديهم بالاسياخ و السكاكين كبارا و اطفالا في احتفالات دموية متخلفة و مرة ثانية سيقولون تلك قلة لاتمثل الأسلام الحقيقي و عندما تواجههم بتحليل الزنى عن طريق الزواج العرفي و المسيار و المسفار و العشرات الاخرى من الاسماء المبرره لهذا النوع من الزنى الذي يسمح للبالغة و القاصر بالكشف عن عورتها و القيام بالفعل الجنسي مع الغرباء و المعارف بحجة الزواج المؤقت الذي يسمح لها بعدئذ بالطلاق و الزواج مرة اخرى من الغير خلال ايام مدودة و مرة اخرى سيقولون تلك قلة لاتمثل الأسلام الحقيقي !!

و بدلا من انتقاد هؤلاء الكفره من اهل ملــّتهم و محاولة اصلاحهم ، يتسترون عليهم و يدعون انهم قلة و بنفس الوقت يقومون بتكفير الملل و المعتقدات و المذاهب و حتى الاديان الاخرى بانتقاداتهم المزدوجة المعايير كتحريم اللطم و المتعة (لدى الشيعة) و بالاتهامات الباطلة و بالدعاية الهدامة كتعدد واختلاف الكتاب المقدس لدى المسيحيين وتكذيب السيد المسيح وغيرها مستغلين التعصب و الطائفية و مسببين التنافر و التناحر بين ابناء امة محمد ثم يهدرون دمائهم بأسم الاسلام و يقتلوهم و يدمرون دور عبادتهم بأسم الاسلام ثم يتوجهون للصلاة و يستغفرون ربهم و يطلبون التوبة باسم الاسلام و يدعون لشهدائهم بالجنة و لقتلانا بالنار... هل يكفي ذلك ليجعلهم من اهل الجنة؟ هل يكفي ذلك ليجعلهم مسلمون؟ هل يكفي ذلك ليجعلهم بشر؟ وهل يكفي ذلك ليمسح عارهم؟ ... لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا بليتم فستتروا
يارب نطلبك من اجل نزع الغشاوه من على اعينهم
شكراا للخبر*​


----------



## MAJI (12 مايو 2011)

ياربي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كل شئ مباح من اجل الاسلام
الغاية تبرر الوسيلة مهما اسودت ونتنت هذه الوسيلة
السلفيين والجهاديين (الاسلاميين) يبيحون كل طرق التمويل المادي والبشري
المادي من تجارة المخدرات والعاهرات والخطف والسطو 
والبشري من مثل هؤلاء النساء ومن الاطفال والمراهقين وحتى من المجانين المشردين
ويدعون ان قتالهم وجهادهم شريييف!!!بل هو خسيييييس
شكرا للخبر المؤلم جدا
ربنا يمكن الجهات الامنية للقبض عليهم جميعا وتخلبص البشرية من شرهم


----------



## MAJI (12 مايو 2011)

نسيت ان اذكر دعاة الحجاب والنقاب 
ان الحجاب والنقاب لم ينقذان هؤلاء الفتيات الضحايا
فبطلوا من نغمة (الحجاب والنقاب يحميان الفتاة)
والاكثر من هذا ان التي اسقطتهم في الرذيلة محجبة ايضا
بالعكس هذه الملابس خير وسيلة خداعية للمؤمنين بها


----------



## BITAR (12 مايو 2011)

*كارثه اسلاميه جديده*
*من ضمن الكوارث الاسلاميه*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (12 مايو 2011)

_الشيطان مكسوف من اعمالك _
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2011)

*يااااااه مش ممكن ابدااا دى تكون انسانه طبيعيه
دى شيطانه*


----------



## girgis2 (16 مايو 2011)

*صرح اللواء  قاسم عطا من الشرطه العراقية بأن سميره جاسم المعروفه بـ (( أم المؤمنين ))  قد إعترفت للمحققين بترتيبها لإغتصاب 80 إمرأة وفتاة عراقية ليتم إقناعهن  بالإنتحار ليتطهّر  إسمها وإسم عائلتها، وقد تم تنفيذ إنتحار 28 منهن من  خلال معقل هذه الجماعه الإسلاميه المتطرفة*

* السبب ليس فقط لأن المرأه المُسلمه محجبه ومنقبه فيسهل تخبئة المُتفجرات  تحت جلابيبها..بل لأنه يسهل تعميق الشعور بالذنب والعار فيها. كثير من  هؤلاء يمرن بسهولة أكثر من الرجل على نقاط التفتيش بسبب حجابهن ولا يفتشن،  لذا فلا مانع أن يضاف اليهن الشعور بالذنب من السفور، الشعور بالذنب من  العار وتحطيمها نفسياً بالكامل ثم التضحية بها.*

* هؤلاء النسوة المساكين اللاتي تم قتلهن هن بالدرجة الأولى ضحايا مجتمع  أبتلى بأدعياء الاسلام الجهادي اللذين يهدرون كرامة المرأه بعدم اعطائها أي  قيمة بل هي متاع للرجل يفعل بها ماشاء

هي دي المفروض يسموها أم المؤمنين ولا أم الشياطين ؟!
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2011)

*شكرا للخبر
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## MAJI (16 مايو 2011)

* سميره جاسم المعروفه بـ (( أم المؤمنين *
*ام المؤمنين !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*تيمنا بامهات المؤمنين ونعم الاسم ونعم الامهات*
*اعتقد تيمنا بام المؤمنين عائشة هي مجاهدة ايضا وقادت حرب ضد ابن عم زوجها ونبيها *


----------



## فادي البغدادي (17 مايو 2011)

*شكراً أخوتي الاحباء :
SALVATION    MAJI     BITAR    Dona Nabil    girgis2  مونيكا 57    بنت موسى الاسود 
لمروركم الكريـــم و العزيز على قلبي ..

هذا غيث من فيض .. و ما خفي كان أعظم !!! :thnk0001:   ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (17 مايو 2011)

قال ام المؤمنين قال
ديه ام السفاحين
ام الشياطين
ام الملاعين
ارحمنا يارب واحمي اولادك


----------



## حمورابي (17 مايو 2011)

*لا اتذكر انهُ كان هناك إنتحاريات من الاناث . الا عدد قليل جداً *
*وماشاء الله " قاسم عطا " ابو الكذابين . وهو شيعي . *

*قد يكون هناك اغتصاب لفتيات من قبل الارهابيين لكي يجندوهم معهم *
*بسبب تفريغ شهوتهم . وتجنيدهم ك جاسوسات تدخل في اماكن يتعذر عليهم دخولها . وتستطيع سحب اي معلومة من اي مكان بعرض نفسها . وإحتمال يكونوا من الطبقة الفقيرة . او من الارامل . او التي ليس لها احد يساندها . *


----------



## Rosetta (17 مايو 2011)

> *يقول الواحد منهم لنفسه : هذا إغتصاب في سبيل الله؟ أنه شيء أخلاقي بديع من أجل رفع راية الإسلام؟​*


*أي رب هذا يحلل الإغتصاب وهذه الأمور الشنيعة من أجل إعلاء راية دينه الضعيف 
يا رب يا إلهنا الحقيقي إجعل نورك واضحا أمام عيونهم فيرجعون إليك لتشفيهم ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2011)

*ممكن يكون فى ناس بتفكر كده ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مايو 2011)

*جهاد في سبيل إبليس.*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مايو 2011)

دوله الواحد يتوقع منهم اي حاجة
مش غريبة عليهم ولا علي دينهم​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مايو 2011)

*يا فضيحتكوا اللى بجلال​*

:big61:​


----------



## white-sky (18 مايو 2011)

حالة لا تشد الانذهال، لكون الشيطان.. عفوًا اقصد "الشياطين" تعمل في الاسلام،  لتدمير الانسانية. 

ربنا يرحم.


----------



## فادي البغدادي (19 مايو 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *لا اتذكر انهُ كان هناك إنتحاريات من الاناث . الا عدد قليل جداً *
> *وماشاء الله " قاسم عطا " ابو الكذابين . وهو شيعي . *
> 
> *قد يكون هناك اغتصاب لفتيات من قبل الارهابيين لكي يجندوهم معهم *
> *بسبب تفريغ شهوتهم . وتجنيدهم ك جاسوسات تدخل في اماكن يتعذر عليهم دخولها . وتستطيع سحب اي معلومة من اي مكان بعرض نفسها . وإحتمال يكونوا من الطبقة الفقيرة . او من الارامل . او التي ليس لها احد يساندها . *



*عزيزي الغالي حمورابي .. عيش و شوف ، كل شئ ممكن يكون و كل شئ متوقع الحدوث بين صفوف هؤلاء السلفيين (أحفاد الشيطان) ، ثانياً نحن نسمع عن هجمات انتحارية تخلف أشلاء متناثرة من جثث القتلى المدنيين العزل ، أضافة الى جثة الأنتحاري التي في أغلب الاحوال يصعب التعرف على صاحبها أو حتى معرفة فيما اذا كان رجل أو أمرأة .. فالغرض يبرر الوسيلة (في مفهومهم الجهادي الشيطاني ) .. ! .. شكراً لمروركم الكريـــم​*


----------



## جندي المسيح (19 مايو 2011)

(ياتي من بعدي انبياء كذبة كثيرون من ثمارهم تعرفونهم)

تعرف على الاسلام وثماره وابتعد عنه قدر ماتستطيع
​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (25 مايو 2011)

*صدقت ، عزيزي أبو فادي !  :286:  ​*


----------

